

Show HN: Swintonreport.com Hackers News for politics - cheetahtech
http://swintonreport.com?r=hn

======
minimaxir
See first comment in your previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7590134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7590134)

> _Are you faking those upvote values? Because it 's pretty obvious that with
> 0 comments on every URL submit and 100+ upvotes that you are._

